# Folding on HD3300



## dustyshiv (Aug 2, 2009)

Guys,

Is it worthwhile folding on onboard ATI HD3300? It puts around only 200PPD.

Regards,
Shiv


----------



## boomstik360 (Aug 2, 2009)

Anything helps man


----------



## ShadowFold (Aug 2, 2009)

If it's just a dedicated folding rig, then yes. But if you or someone else uses it normally, I wouldn't bother. I know that it lags up the machine pretty bad if you're folding with the integrated graphics and using it at the same time. Also, they don't have much cooling so make sure to get a fan or something for it too.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Aug 2, 2009)

dustyshiv said:


> Guys,
> 
> Is it worthwhile folding on onboard ATI HD3300? It puts around only 200PPD.
> 
> ...


Like ShadowFold said, if it's a rig that's running 24/7, then do it. If it's not on 24/7, then it's not worth the electricity used for the production.


----------



## pbmaster (Aug 13, 2009)

Wat? Try spamming some other forum.


----------



## bogmali (Aug 13, 2009)

pbmaster said:


> Wat? Try spamming some other forum.




Huh....I hope that I'm misreading your thoughts but the OP posted a legitimate question so I don't see how it's spam


----------



## El Fiendo (Aug 13, 2009)

More than likely the spam post in question was deleted before you viewed it and thus pbmaster looks like a rambling drunkard. Its cool though, I prefer looking like a rambling drunkard.


----------

